# Rear Carrier Axle Stamping Numbers Help!!!



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

OK, if you recall, I originally was getting some help with the rear axle numbers and it believe it cam from a 1969 Chevelle. I found some carrier stamping numbers that I need some help with. Here are the stamping numbers:

3969278 NF

Can anyone help me decode these stamping numbers? Also, I confirmed that the rear axle is a 12 bolt (Non-Posi) 4-link Axle. two at the top and 2 on the bottom The coil springs sit on the rear axle so I think that means its a coil over rear axle. I think this is the Safe-T Track setup.

Again, the stamping number on the AXLE says: KD 0 or a 6 3362
The Carrier stamping numbers are: 3969278 NF

Any information would be greatly appreciated. 

Lucas:shutme


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Lukeduk1980 said:


> Can anyone help me decode these stamping numbers? Also, I confirmed that the rear axle is a 12 bolt (Non-Posi) 4-link Axle. two at the top and 2 on the bottom The coil springs sit on the rear axle so I think that means its a coil over rear axle. I think this is the Safe-T Track setup.
> Lucas:shutme


Safe -T-Track is just another way of saying "posi". Since you already confirmed that it's not a posi, then, it's not a safe-t-track.


----------

